# 921 setup with Sony HDTV



## tcanales (Mar 14, 2005)

Just got a 921 over the weekend and have a newbie configuration question. 

First, I'm hooking the 921 to a Sony KDF-42WE655 HDTV. I have no OTA input. 
Since I don't have a DVI to HDMI converter yet, I'm running component from the 921 to the TV, and optical audio (dolby 5:1) to my receiver. 
I've checked out the HD channels, and they look good but not as good as I expected. I'm suspecting I'm not setup right yet. 

Question 1: The current display mode on the 921 is set to the lowest quality setting (i believe it's 420p) if I attempt to select any of the higher settings (720p, 1080i, etc) the screen goes to snow and I have to hit the SD/Hd button to get back the display mode screen. What do I have to do to get the higher quality settings?

Thanks for any help and sorry if this has been covered before. I did a search on newbie and 1080i and came up with nada


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Are you connected currently with component video cables? If so, set the 921 to 1080i. If you see "snow" I suspect that you're not viewing the correct television input. On my Sony, Video 5 and Video 6 are the component inputs.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

There is a manual here which I checked:

http://www.sonystyle.com/intershoproot/eCS/Store/en/documents/specifications/KDF42WE655.pdf

Mark is correct - you must hook to the video 5 or 6 input and select that
input. Then you should be able to get 720p and 1080i.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

Re: DVI to HDMI converter, there might be something to consider. It may not be an issue because you have your audio going to your receiver, but if you ever want audio from your TV, without the receiver, you probably won't be able to get it from the HDMI input. HDMI has both audio and video signals but the DVI output of the 920 won't have the audio. If your Sony is like my Sharp, the HDMI port won't have seperate audio jacks. If your TV has a DVI input port, you might want to go with that and then you can hook up the audio cables with that input port.


----------



## Rory (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a 60WF655. Works great with HDMI/DVI cable. Cable is cheap if you look for it. Native resolution is 720p so I set my 921 to 720p output. Component video looks pretty good too.


----------



## tcanales (Mar 14, 2005)

Turns out my problem was I had the wrong video inputs selected on the TV. Mark was correct, once I swicthed to Video 6 I was able to select the 1080i display mode on the 921 and voila.. much better picture. Next will be go out and get an DVI to HDMI cable.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

